# Butterflies.



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

I am at a loss for words.

http://www.colnagonews.com/en/forever/index.php


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

jeffreyg said:


> I am at a loss for words.
> 
> http://www.colnagonews.com/en/forever/index.php


i think we all are...


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Thankfully there are only 50 being produced!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, we already threw up over this in the post about the 2007 Catalog. The man must have been doing LSD or PCP when he came up with that paint scheme, and possibly the sunflower scheme too. Still do not know if I like the city scheme and I am kind of okay with the jets.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

It is beautiful. I would call her "Heidi", and I would yodle while I rode her (not c0de).

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jeffreyg said:


> I am at a loss for words.
> 
> http://www.colnagonews.com/en/forever/index.php


Call me nuts, but I love it. Seriously...11,000 Euros is a bit rich for me though.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, you're nuts. Glad I wasn't the one to say it initially.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> Yep, you're nuts. Glad I wasn't the one to say it initially.


If someone wants to buy me one I'll gladly ride it around town so y'all can laugh....


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

I like it too, except as I understand it - riding it is a no-no. No brake track on those wheels.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

11111


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Im not super carazy about most of Colnagos really flashy paint jobs but that one looks pretty cool I think.
Looks like something Tori Amos would ride


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think it is -very- cool as a collectors piece. Something to hang in a nice bike shop, etc.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

T-shirt said:


> 11111


In that picture there are brake tracks - but on their website - no. Also, bike shop dude told me no brake tracks. Maybe they changed their mind?


----------

